# iPhone ID forgorten



## georgevocor (May 18, 2021)

hi i did forget my iphone ID username and password.. any suggestion how to fixed this??


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 18, 2021)

georgevocor said:


> hi i did forget my iphone ID username and password.. any suggestion how to fixed this??


Apple support. It's all there on the web.


----------



## georgevocor (May 18, 2021)

Thanks mate, i will try that...


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 18, 2021)

georgevocor said:


> Thanks mate, i will try that...


It's your only option. Good luck.


----------



## georgevocor (May 18, 2021)

its the apply ID i mean


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2021)

georgevocor said:


> its the apply ID i mean


we cant help you with problems like that here, only apple can.


----------



## R0H1T (May 18, 2021)

Assuming you are the actual owner ~





						If you forgot your Apple ID email address or phone number
					

If you forgot the email address or phone number that you use with your Apple ID or aren't sure if you have one, you can look it up or check if you're already signed in to an app or service.



					support.apple.com


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 18, 2021)

Apple will ask for proof of ownership.
Worked great when my old man died last year.
Didn't matter that I figured out the username and had his old ID, they refused to unlock it.


----------



## Vya Domus (May 18, 2021)

Isn't the username the email you used ? If you don't have access to that anymore I think you're done for.


----------



## Frick (May 18, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Apple will ask for proof of ownership.
> Worked great when my old man died last year.
> Didn't matter is figured out the username and had his old ID, they refused to unlock it.



Which probably is the correct thing of them to do. One of the quirks of proper security.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 18, 2021)

R0H1T said:


> Assuming you are the actual owner ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you assuming the phone is?.....


----------



## micropage7 (May 18, 2021)

this is why i prefer write it down and keep it somewhere, just in case


----------



## georgevocor (May 18, 2021)

thanks guys for helping with these wonderful ideas, i will try this mentions steps. again thank you!!!!


----------

